# Question about plastic piece in front of gauges



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I had the gauges apart, and put them back together,
but I have a little gap in between the gauges and 
the plastic piece that is in front of them. I'm not sure
if there was some type of gasket there before.
The screws are all the way in, the gap is about 3/16" or so.
Any advice, as always, is appreciated.
Bear, I promise I'll get some pics loaded, I had to resize them
in my digital camera.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

It sounds like you don't have the "tubes" for the turn signals or bright lights lined up correctly.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

you're right. We got it the other day, I forgot to post about it.
Thanks for the note.


----------

